# Solved: How do I format a corrupt DVD-RW?



## dktherocker (Dec 6, 2009)

recently, i was burning an ISO image onto a re-writable DVD(first use)..
there was a power cut while the burning task was going on, an the pc shut off..
to cut a long story short, the DVD got corrupted, and now i cant write any new data nor can i erase the thing..
the image is fine..
my question is, how do i format it now?
i tried erasing it using Brasero, Cyberlink DVD suite, and Nero, but all gave me errors...
PLZ HELP!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You will have to erase it before it can be formatted.


----------



## dktherocker (Dec 6, 2009)

thnx for replying, but how do i erase it?
i get errors when i try to do that.
is there some utility or software for that??


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try Super Blank, a utility that Elvandil recommended in another thread.


----------



## dktherocker (Dec 6, 2009)

i tried that but it gets stuck on somewhere round 99%


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try it again. It sometimes takes a few times.

But, using RW's these days is really a waste. They cost much more, they lose data more easily, and they can't really be used too many times. It is cheaper and wiser to just use the 10-cent regular CD's and then just toss them when done. Or get a USB thumb drive.


----------

